# t8 strip fixture manufacturers?



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

Looking for recommendation on fixture manufacturers. I need a bunch of three and four lamp, 4 foot t8 strips. If they were available in a tandem 8' format it would be even better. I have looked at Lithonia already, any others?


----------



## Jmohl (Apr 26, 2011)

Tamco are pretty decent....


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Simkar and Columbia are two that I get a lot. Personally, when it comes to stuff like this, I put them all in the same bag. Pretty much the same. I RFQ by the most generic specification I can, and let the supply house give me a good price on whatever brand they can.


----------

